# Dead Roamio flashing light



## moesess1228 (Aug 20, 2009)

i just restarted my Roamio and all the lights in front on the tivo are flashing, it no longer turns on and is only 2 weeks old. has anyone seen this problem before?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I actually did run into that issue as well with my 1st Roamio Pro and had to exchange it for a new one. NOTE: If you are persistent and unplug it and plug it back in enough times you may be able to get it to boot up eventually, but if it's like mine you will want to return it and get a new one.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Most likely it is a power supply issue. I wouldn't wait and would exchange it right away.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Even if it started working again, why would you want to keep it? My first Roamio Pro got stuck on the powering up screen. I unplugged it several times with the same result. When I took it back to BestBuy, and they plugged it in, it booted up without issue. They asked me if I wanted to keep it. There was no way I was keeping that box after what happened. I was surprised they even asked me that.


----------



## moesess1228 (Aug 20, 2009)

Amazon is sending me a new one, not worth taking a chance, it just sucks that ill need to redo a new tivo and will lose my shows on my external hard drive


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

If you can get it too boot up you could transfer your shows to a PC/Mac temporarily and then move them back over to the new unit after you swap the external drive over.


----------



## moesess1228 (Aug 20, 2009)

its sadly not letting me boot it up


----------

